# Circuito encendido PC por telefono



## Inoxerno (Dic 4, 2011)

No se si es el subforo mas adecuado, 

Estoy pensando en una solución para cuando estoy fuera de mi casa durante los fines de semana o en mi clase y quiera controlar mi PC de torre por teamviewer

Quiero para no gastar energía dejandolo siempre encendido crear un encendido remoto a través de una llamada telefónica (Para encenderlo desde cualquier parte, aunque no tenga internet).

Para encender el ordenador hay que "puentear" un par de pines, esto ya lo hace con el botón que usamos para encender el pc.

Tengo un móvil viejo, con una tarjeta prepago que no uso y pongo muy poco saldo (total, solo recibirá llamadas) que pienso hacer una de las dos opciones:

1º Opción- Abrirlo, desoldar los cables del vibrador y conectarlo a un optoacoplador y la salida de este conectarlo a los pines de encendido.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/248/97235821.png/



2º Opción- No abrir el móvil, preparar el móvil para que se ponga una pantalla blanca al recibir una llamada, pegarle con cinta aislante un fotoresistor en la pantalla y aislarlo lo suficiente con la cinta. y conectar los pines del fotoresistor haciendo un circuito paralelo con el botón de la torre y conectarlo directamente a los pines de la placa base.

He simulado las 2 opciones con el cocodrile clips y no entiendo por qué las resistencias no dejan pasar la corriente ni cuando hay luz ni cuando no hay luz


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 4, 2011)

Hay modems telefónicos que permiten el Wake on ring, vamos que les llaman y se enciende el pc. Investiga por ahí.


----------



## Randy (Dic 4, 2011)

Busca en el foro "DTMF" o si deseas algo mas sofisticado Busca "comandos AT"
por cierto, tu movil, tiene conector para manos libres?
Saludos.


----------



## Inoxerno (Dic 4, 2011)

Randy dijo:


> Busca en el foro "DTMF" o si deseas algo mas sofisticado Busca "comandos AT"
> por cierto, tu movil, tiene conector para manos libres?
> Saludos.



Si, el telefono viejo tiene un conector de manos libres

Pero a mi no me gusta complicarme la vida haciendo algo que no conozco, además no dispongo de los recursos adecuados ni los conocimientos adecuados para hacer lo de DTMF o lo de los comandos AT

Solo soy un informatico, lo del Wake on Ring lo he buscado mucho en mi BIOS y no lo encuentro y además eso tiene desventajas, no quiero que cada vez que me llamen se encienda el PC

Por esto me gustaria una solución sencillo de hacer

Además la solución que propongo tiene coste 0, no pagas por las llamadas


----------



## lubeck (Dic 4, 2011)

a mi me parece que esta mal este circuito...



fijarse en resistencia limitadora...
fijarse en colector y emisor del opto....


----------



## Randy (Dic 13, 2011)

no se de donde eres, pero el chip en Mexico cuesta 1 dolar, claro que hay de precios, no tienes amigos electronicos?
OK.
coincido con lubeck. tu cto, no me convence, ni al el, te propongo lo siguiente:
Usa un mosfet (2N7000), esas cosas se activan con voltaje y no consumen corriente y ademas se comportan como switches.
Lo siento no tengo editor de esquemas, para hacerte uno.
Saludos


----------



## josb86 (Dic 13, 2011)

lo de dtmf no es complicado yo tengo uno montado es solo un integrado, solo es conectar el integrado dtmf a la salida de un manos libres, solo seria comprar un manos libre económico. otra cosa es el el circuito tendría que ser alimentado por una pila y creo que seria mejor colocar un rele por que si no te tocaría conectar el emisor a tierra común uhmm que mas!!! pues seria un proyecto interesante voy a tratar de diseñar algo a ver que sale


----------



## Inoxerno (Dic 20, 2011)

¿El circuito DTMF lo comprais hecho?

Soy programador especializado en aplicaciones de escritorio y paginas webs, conozco bien el Lenguaje C, pero nunca me he dedicado a montar circuitos y programar PICs...


----------



## lubeck (Dic 20, 2011)

> ¿El circuito DTMF lo comprais hecho?



busca el m8870 e infrormacion, es facil de implemetar y acoplar a algun micro, si sabes bien lenguaje C, no se te va a ser dificil el programar un micro...


----------



## decioaccietto (Ene 4, 2012)

yo lo hice, pero sali desde el parlante del cel (habia configurado el cel para que haga un solo trimbado), eso activa un rele (que lo alimente con la misma bateria del cel) y ahi hace corto circuito con el pulsador de encendido.
basicamente lo mismo de tu idea, pero saliendo desde la salida del parlante.
saludos


----------

